# Pay Lakes



## G0neFishin

I'm looking for a nice pay lake for catfish in the southwest area. Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## fishdealer04

Hickory Grove paylake in Winchester Oh is the best one that I ever fished. Have not fished it since last year as I have been addicted to the river this year. It has 3 lakes there $20 to fish + jack pots they take care of the lake and the fish, and they have 7 fish over 100 pounds. Another good option is Williards in Hillsboro they take good care of their fish as well.


----------



## truck

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/paylakes.php


----------



## bigcatjoe

not many people are big fans of pay lakes. kind of a crime to the wild fish put in some of them.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Ohio river, you don't have to pay and can catch big cats.


----------



## G0neFishin

Where is a good place to fish at on the Ohio River? I'm looking to catch some big cats and camp for the weekend. I am going this saturday with a few people and were just looking for somewhere new to fish.


----------



## monsterKAT11

although i haven't fished a paylake before i would highly recommend a paylake over the ohio river if you want to camp out all weekend depending on the environment around the river where you are, i've been down the ohio around cincy and i wouldn't be caught dead camping out there without a gun or five around me. even then i'd be looking over my shoulder every three seconds. 

yeah paylakes aren't popular around here for some decent reasons. but you know what? i bet you don't fish to impress do you? i don't know anyone who does. if you like fishing paylakes screw everyone else man, do what you wanna do thats what i say!


----------



## livtofsh

ohio brush creek camp ground is nice get a site on the ohio and not in the creek itself and you can get some decent cats,.... if you have a boat... camp on the island i had 50 lb test broke there last yr like it was thread... something big,,, what it was not sure .. big cat i suspect . i was using a 9 inch shad 4 bait


----------



## catking

I personally don't pay lake, but we have SEVERAL around my area. Starling Lake in Bethel (sw Ohio) is a beautiful lake, well kept, nice people and you can pitch a tent and camp with fire. I stop by there once in awhile to look around , and I'm amazed how well kept it is. Not your typical pay lake. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Abu65

livtofsh said:


> ohio brush creek camp ground is nice get a site on the ohio and not in the creek itself and you can get some decent cats,.... if you have a boat... camp on the island i had 50 lb test broke there last yr like it was thread... something big,,, what it was not sure .. big cat i suspect . i was using a 9 inch shad 4 bait


I usually blame those on gar. I usually say there teeth cut my line. That way it makes me feel better.


----------



## longhaulpointer

theres a homeless camp on the ohio right across from PB stadium. You can park by the the coal company and go throug the hole in the fence down to the camp. You'll see the tents. You probably don't even need to bring your own! Just make sure you bring some wild irish rose and and you should be fine. good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon

I used to look down on Pay Lakes, but anymore, I dont have much agaisnt them. Trust me, I almost hate the idea of catfishing anymore. For instance tonight, drove 1.5 hours to fish, people were line up to fish. I fished for 30 minutes or so, if that by the time I got my rigs sets up. I asked myself, "Why am I even here." Packed up, drove back home.

It's even worse when I think about getting the boat out. Pulling it out of the garage, trailoring it, rigging things up, getting gas, putting in, pulling up an anchor out fo 50 ft of water all day, re-trailoring it, driving home, getting more gas, putting it back on the garage, putting the rods up, etc.... See I'm getting tired just thinking of it!

Anyways, my point it that PayLakes can be convient. To be honest I am thinking of starting to fish Rainbow Lakes becasue they are 5 minutes away. The sad thing is that I have no idea how to fish a paylake! 

What I do have agasint certain pay lakes is how they get their fish. But anymore... it just seems like it's a loosing battle to attempt to fight that one.


----------



## flathunter

H2O Mellon said:


> I used to look down on Pay Lakes, but anymore, I dont have much agaisnt them. Trust me, I almost hate the idea of catfishing anymore. For instance tonight, drove 1.5 hours to fish, people were line up to fish. I fished for 30 minutes or so, if that by the time I got my rigs sets up. I asked myself, "Why am I even here." Packed up, drove back home.
> 
> It's even worse when I think about getting the boat out. Pulling it out of the garage, trailoring it, rigging things up, getting gas, putting in, pulling up an anchor out fo 50 ft of water all day, re-trailoring it, driving home, getting more gas, putting it back on the garage, putting the rods up, etc.... See I'm getting tired just thinking of it!
> 
> Anyways, my point it that PayLakes can be convient. To be honest I am thinking of starting to fish Rainbow Lakes becasue they are 5 minutes away. The sad thing is that I have no idea how to fish a paylake!
> 
> What I do have agasint certain pay lakes is how they get their fish. But anymore... it just seems like it's a loosing battle to attempt to fight that one.


I know how you feel, I am starting to hate fishing..I can see myself quitting soon, if things dont change.


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


> I know how you feel, I am starting to hate fishing..I can see myself quitting soon, if things dont change.


I wonder if it's in the water, so to speak. There are lots of names that used to be active on here (like we talked about) that have stopped catfishing, at least so far this year. For me I have no doubt that I go out and catch fish (maybe not as many or as big as others, so I hope it doenst sound like I was bragging), but I just dont really have the desire to do so. For me personally I thought it was becasue my dad was so sick and spent so much time in the hospital, but he's home now and I still don't want to do it. 

I'd love to know if others have foudn this sort of burn out? Maybe it's just due to the fact of loving life so fast anymore, that times for the little things are slipping away, who knows.

Say... is my 20 minutes visit over and how much do I owe you guys? 

So, can someone give me some Paylake pointers, or would I just be more miserable at a Paylake?


----------



## lucky1

This is really depressing for a young buck to read guys...


----------



## flathunter

reasons, I dont like catfishing anymore.

1- crowds, our waters are filled to the breaking point with people catfishing, it has become so popular, finding a bank spot to fish is hard, to impossible, and you wont have a stretch of water to yourself, I like it more 10-15 years ago, when no one was flathead fishing, I had the river to myself at night..Fishing for trophy flatheads in my opnion has become to popular.

2- Fishing seems to much like work anymore, all the preperation, carrying tackle, catching bait, the heat, the bugs, the mud, It used to love it all, not anymore, maybe it's age.

3- Boredom, I used to be able to set for hours at a flathead spot wating for a fish, now if I dont have action withing 30 minutes I am thinking why do I do this and I want to leave...I also dont even want to pack up my gear, I want to just leave it all there..

4- catching big flatheads, Before I started catching big flatheads I just like to go fishing, now if I dont catch a 40-lb fish, the trip is a waste.
Kinda like hunting, I used to love to squirrel hunt, but once I shot my first deer, BIG GAME, i forgot about squirrel hunting...Now I dont hunt at all.

If things dont change, this may be my last year, I can only see myself fishing a few more times this year.


----------



## pendog66

how did this turn from a paylake thread to reasons why some people hate catfishing??? and bryan i know what your referring with the burn out. i felt that way last year when i couldnt catch a flathead to save my life. But its amazing how the first big flattie of the year or a night where you catch multiples to make you feel better and whenever you want to get out give me a call


----------



## FINMAN

I've noticed that paylaking around here is more of a money thing than anything else. Big pots almost nightly that dwarf the average tournament winnings. Thousand dollar pots aren't unusual. And these guys are serious... big bait tanks and aerators on the backs of their trucks and rigs that would make any catman proud. Check out the one right on 71 just south of Grove City - that place can be elbow to elbow at times.


----------



## misfit

> how did this turn from a paylake thread to reasons why some people hate catfishing???


i could answer that,but since the guy got a couple good answers to the actual question at hand,i'll just close the thread before turns in yet another irrelevant discussion.


----------

